
Eric is a full featured Python editor and IDE, written in Python - dragonsh
https://eric-ide.python-projects.org/
======
Qem
Is Eric a sort of Emacs for Python? To my knowledge, Emacs started as a Lisp
editor written in Lisp(eLisp). To write a Python editor in Python seems the
same general idea. Is it fully scriptable in Python as well?

